# What is this instrument?



## zeroslash (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm trying to compose a night theme for a fictional city and I want to use a specific instrument, but I have no idea what it's called. I've heard it in several pieces throughout soundtracks and I would like to use it in mine. I have a sample of the instrument here: http://spherems.webs.com/help/potcinstrumenthelp.mp3 (Pirates of the Caribbean's "The Medallion Calls")
If any of you know what this instrument is, could you please tell me? Thank you in advance.


----------



## MJTTOMB (Dec 16, 2007)

there are a lot of instruments in that excerpt. which sound specifically are you trying to find out? can you try and describe it?


----------



## zeroslash (Jul 15, 2009)

Well, it's the one playing the main theme: http://spherems.webs.com/help/potcinstrumenthelp.mid


----------



## MJTTOMB (Dec 16, 2007)

Probably either a french horn or a trombone.


----------



## Ignis Fatuus (Nov 25, 2008)

I think it's just a horn or horn section. There are bass trombones below it though which add to the effect. On the final note of the melody (E), you can hear the trombones on the A below.


----------

